# طريقة فتح باب كبينة الطائرة البوينج 747 .... فيديو تعليمي



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طريقة فتح باب كبينة الطائرة البوينج 747 ....

 فيديو تعليمي .... رائع

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AfVnfujHttw

و نسألكم الدعاء 

تحاايااي
​


----------

